
Serious inequities remain for black Americans - DanBC
https://www.brookings.edu/blog/social-mobility-memos/2017/01/13/trump-won-white-voters-but-serious-inequities-remain-for-black-americans/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=es
======
mcappleton
You can thank the welfare state for this. Thomas Sowell, a black economist
attributes the problems of the black community today to the breakdown of the
black family which is a direct result of welfare subsidizing the breakup of
families and birth out of wedlock.

60% of people in prison grew up without a father. you want to help the black
community get out of prison? Support strong families. But if your a family
hating feminist, you are in large part responsible for the imprisonment of
blacks today, because you support policies that take away from young black men
the thing any boy needs most - a father.

